
Show HN: We released an improved version of our free web app security scanner - fmavituna
http://www.mavitunasecurity.com/blog/netsparker-community-editions-is-back/
======
sebg
Great work - definitely going to give it a try. Also - thank you for not
scaring the living day lights out of me by saying something like if you don't
use our web app security scanner now - people will figure out all your
passwords and passcode and destroy everything!

------
feyyaz
You are doing an inspiring project there. It's especially nice you have a free
version.

------
alpb
Great job!

